# Ukraine



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I want to share a message I received from a TLF member who is in the thick of it. I am intentionally not going to mention this person by name or disclose their specific location - and I would ask that you do the same for now. I also don't want this to turn into any sort of political debate.



> Hello John,
> Thanks a lot for support. Im still in Ukraine with my family, we are safe and hope war will over soon. We touched very deeply from your care. Great thanks to all Americans for help you are doing. Its important for us (all Ukranians)that we are not alone in this war.
> With best wishes


The events that are unfolding are affecting different people in different ways, but I can't imagine the stress and hardship of what this person and their family are going through right now.

It hit me pretty hard that a member of our community could be dealing with something like this, so if you have some time today please just keep them in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

&#129402;


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

The events in Ukraine are all I've been thinking about for the past 2 days. I am never the guy that tells others what to do, what to feel, or how to be, but the little I've been on social media since the conflict started has been such a bummer. My profession is music, so my circle of friends and professional acquaintances all revolve around self-promotion. We need to live our lives and there is business to be done, but it's a strange conflicting thing to understand the need to live our lives while someone else just packed up a bag, their kids, their pet, and left their home for an uncertain future. Scary times for us all, but terrifying for those folks in that region.
The Feeling of hopelessness is overwhelming.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

In our thoughts and prayers……be safe


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Been thinking a lot about the Ukrainian people lately. Praying for a positive outcome for them.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Quoting a 5 year old son of my friend: "But mommy, what did the people of Ukraine do to Russia for them to be attacking their country?"

When the dictator of Iraq invaded Kuwait, there was a coalition of countries to put a stop to it. Now it seems there is no coalition willing to stop this dictator just like 1939 with Poland.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

If our fellow member is watching this thread I want you to know that we stand with you against this atrocity.

I'm praying for you and your family.

Kindness and generosity overflow amongst the members here - our lawns unite us but our mindset of helping each other will never waiver.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I cannot imagine what the people of Ukraine are going through. It is not often that I pray but my thoughts and prayers are with all of Ukraine.


----------

